# Places to live near WITS University



## Pradeep

hiii
I am getting addmission as research scholar in WITS University, Johannesburg and I am reaching joburg upto last week of Jan
Can anybody please help me in

How to get accomodation near uni., which areas are safer and economical there as security issues are alarming.

What is common and safe mode of transport there as i am not having my personal vehicle.


----------



## Pradeep

plzzz anybody reply...its very important for me


----------



## CARE

Hi Pradeep. Good to hear that you will be visiting SA

WITS gives you the edge! No really I studied there and it was excellent. I can provide some recommendations but in the end of the day it all on your choice of convenience and luxury.

Try in Johannesburg
Braamfontein (Nearest to WITS however may be dangerous during the evening)
Fordsburg/Mayfair(Less than 2km from Wits..Goods Indian food and community.. Lots of indian expats)
Parktown (Also very close to the campus)
On Campus (WITS has an international student residence on campus...Also a mall on campus with 7eleven and other food outlets)
Killarney (Around 1-2km...Well built up and convenient..Buses always going to Wits and near the rosebank Sandton distict)

Good luck and when you do come to SA please use our free calling service to India form you mobile or landline. We are a NPO and all profits go to charity thecarerproject
Cioa


----------



## CARE

CARE said:


> Hi Pradeep. Good to hear that you will be visiting SA
> 
> WITS gives you the edge! No really I studied there and it was excellent. I can provide some recommendations but in the end of the day it all on your choice of convenience and luxury.
> 
> Try in Johannesburg
> Braamfontein (Nearest to WITS however may be dangerous during the evening)
> Fordsburg/Mayfair(Less than 2km from Wits..Goods Indian food and community.. Lots of indian expats)
> Parktown (Also very close to the campus)
> On Campus (WITS has an international student residence on campus...Also a mall on campus with 7eleven and other food outlets)
> Killarney (Around 1-2km...Well built up and convenient..Buses always going to Wits and near the rosebank Sandton distict)
> 
> Good luck and when you do come to SA please use our free calling service to India form you mobile or landline. We are a NPO and all profits go to charity thecarerproject
> Cioa


Oh forgot to say that City center may be an option as well...When you get here you can DIAl 0105904444 or 0879404444 and call india without needing a calling card


----------



## Pradeep

Thnx a lotzzz @ CARE...This information will really be helpful
Actually i am trying for uni. accomodation but its already full
So i'll try in some closer areas like parktown or fordsburg
Can you please tell me how are these areas as per security is concerned as after 2-3 months later my wife is also planning to come
One more thing I want to know how about public transport....how safe it is ???
As lately i am getting some really alarming information regarding crime rate in SA


CARE said:


> Hi Pradeep. Good to hear that you will be visiting SA.
> 
> nd thnx for wishes
> 
> WITS gives you the edge! No really I studied there and it was excellent. I can provide some recommendations but in the end of the day it all on your choice of convenience and luxury.
> 
> Try in Johannesburg
> Braamfontein (Nearest to WITS however may be dangerous during the evening)
> Fordsburg/Mayfair(Less than 2km from Wits..Goods Indian food and community.. Lots of indian expats)
> Parktown (Also very close to the campus)
> On Campus (WITS has an international student residence on campus...Also a mall on campus with 7eleven and other food outlets)
> Killarney (Around 1-2km...Well built up and convenient..Buses always going to Wits and near the rosebank Sandton distict)
> 
> Good luck and when you do come to SA please use our free calling service to India form you mobile or landline. We are a NPO and all profits go to charity thecarerproject
> Cioa


----------



## Pradeep

@ CARE... I'll definately consider free calling service to India once I am there...that will be gr8

take care


CARE said:


> Hi Pradeep. Good to hear that you will be visiting SA
> 
> WITS gives you the edge! No really I studied there and it was excellent. I can provide some recommendations but in the end of the day it all on your choice of convenience and luxury.
> 
> Try in Johannesburg
> Braamfontein (Nearest to WITS however may be dangerous during the evening)
> Fordsburg/Mayfair(Less than 2km from Wits..Goods Indian food and community.. Lots of indian expats)
> Parktown (Also very close to the campus)
> On Campus (WITS has an international student residence on campus...Also a mall on campus with 7eleven and other food outlets)
> Killarney (Around 1-2km...Well built up and convenient..Buses always going to Wits and near the rosebank Sandton distict)
> 
> Good luck and when you do come to SA please use our free calling service to India form you mobile or landline. We are a NPO and all profits go to charity thecarerproject
> Cioa


----------



## TheEndGame

Try for Uni Campus, Very difficult to servive without personal car, As public transport is not safe enough!!!! Even u get place near campus, u'll need car.


----------



## Pradeep

@ ANU...is situation this bad there ???
I m nt sure weather i'll be able to get a car there
Are some kind of loans available there fr students and how easily are they available???


----------



## TheEndGame

Pradeep said:


> @ ANU...is situation this bad there ???
> I m nt sure weather i'll be able to get a car there
> Are some kind of loans available there fr students and how easily are they available???


Google abt loans....

For sure walking on roads is not safe.... I know one friend.. who was indian and was mugged twice in Public transport and no one tried to save him...

To be safe u need to have car.. that u can get in rent but for cheapest car u'll need to pay around 3K rands.


----------



## harykumar

*Postdoc Wits*

Hello Pradeep,

I am also currently in similar situation. I did my PhD from IIT Kanpur and thinking of coming to WITS for postdoc in CS dept. I will be coming alone sometime in Dec 2010/Jan 2011 and my wife with a a few months old kid will join me in March/April, 2011.

Can you please let me know if it is possible to get accommodation on campus itself? Or can I look for a shared accommodation with some Indians? If yes, how? What are the living expenses? I can not drive a car. Is it very difficult without a car?

I will be getting a salary of R15000 per month. How much I will be able to save?

--Hari


----------



## zala

*Violence near WITS*



harykumar said:


> Hello Pradeep,
> 
> I am also currently in similar situation. I did my PhD from IIT Kanpur and thinking of coming to WITS for postdoc in CS dept. I will be coming alone sometime in Dec 2010/Jan 2011 and my wife with a a few months old kid will join me in March/April, 2011.
> 
> Can you please let me know if it is possible to get accommodation on campus itself? Or can I look for a shared accommodation with some Indians? If yes, how? What are the living expenses? I can not drive a car. Is it very difficult without a car?
> 
> I will be getting a salary of R15000 per month. How much I will be able to save?
> 
> --Hari


Crime is relative. Tough for someone from Johannesburg to answer someone from another country the question, "is the crime bad?". I studied at WITS, lived in Hillbrow, worked in India and been in Canada and Mexico for the past 10 years. The only way I can explain it is this way: I worked for an NPO in Mumbai and Calcutta and worked the back streets at night most of the time (providing services to destitute children and addicted persons). I took children from their abusers, struggled to get some sick kids from organized begging rackets - and never felt that my safety was so very much at risk that I did not want to continue. Mexico - with all the issues - is really so safe and peaceful. Detroit is dangerous, my brother studies there and I live 100km from there but it is nothing compared to anything in Johannesburg. Hillbrow, and Johannesburg central, however, is an entirely different animal. I took my wife from that place and got the heck out of that country and will never return - I am sh%[email protected] scared after spending most of my life there.

Be careful. Spend your money on a secure home with gates and burglar bars, preferably a gated community, and have a good vehicle and learn to be street smart .


----------



## EthenGroom

Hi

You could look for places in Braamfontein, Milpark and Auckland Park.


----------

